# Авиация > Однополчане >  Фотоархив 48-го ОГРАП

## OKA

"Вашему вниманию предлагается оцифрованный фотоархив 48-го отдельного гвардейского Нижнеднестровского разведывательного ордена Суворова 3-й степени авиационного полка, до 2004 года дислоцировавшегося на аэродроме Коломыя в Ивано-Франковской области Украины.

В архиве представлены 2274 оцифрованные фотографии из жизни полка периода 1970-х - 1980-х годов. Очень много лиц. Возможно, кто-то найдёт там своих родственников, друзей и сослуживцев.

Администрация группы выражает благодарность составителю архива, украинскому споттеру, уроженцу города Коломыя 
 Денису Томенчуку ."

https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-5111774_476772

"Архів 48 ОГРАП"

By: Denys Tomenchuk

https://www.flickr.com/photos/150726...7690705001335/

----------


## off-topic-off

А нельзя ли архив залить в облако ?

----------


## OKA

> А нельзя ли архив залить в облако ?


Зачётная шутка))

Кто бы этим занялся?  :Biggrin:

----------

